
Moderate Alcohol Use and Reduced Mortality: Systematic Error in Studies (2007) - monort
http://www.annalsofepidemiology.org/article/S1047-2797(07)00007-5/pdf
======
monort
And here is a more recent research with control for confounding factors from
abstaining:

Late-Life Alcohol Consumption and 20-Year Mortality
[http://www.drjkoch.org/ETOH/Readings/Late_life_alcohol_consu...](http://www.drjkoch.org/ETOH/Readings/Late_life_alcohol_consumption.pdf)

------
gpvos
[pdf]

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10260174](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10260174)
is recent and related, but maybe not quite a duplicate.

